# Free Futures Data with Broker Trials



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

I thought i would start a thread where we could put links in to free data with a trial period, supporting Ninjatrader.

Here's one to start....http://thetradingzone.com/resources/online-futures-brokers/

Make sure you always check out the fine print.

- - - Updated - - -

Heres another one.....http://www.expofutures.com/futures-trading-research.php


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

And another....

http://www.danielstrading.com/offers/528/76/


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

Says live sim in the search, but not specific...could be a live trial
https://www.cannontrading.com/software/ninjatrader

- - - Updated - - -

Here's one with NT, FXCM...assume its mostly* FX*

http://www.fxcm.com/products/specialty-platforms/ninjatrader/free-software/


----------



## DJG (18 August 2013)

Did anybody find some more? I'll have to give a couple a crack. Do most of these require a desktop download or just use on the internet/website itself? I downloaded Ninja Trader and had difficulties with it when I tried Cannon it could've been.


----------

